# Some Video Of The Last Couple Rides



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is my 1st video that I made from the GoPro.. Turned out ok... just need to adj the angle of my GoPro the next time we get out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I like the 12 o clock!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...nice. Yours sure likes to pull wheelies...lol.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> I like the 12 o clock!!!


haha yeah always good times!

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------



nmkawierider said:


> Yep...nice. Yours sure likes to pull wheelies...lol.


Yes it likes to pull hard down low.. Even with me being 6'5 and 265lbs on it


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice! Wow yours pulls wheelies easy.


----------

